# Insane muscle recovery on DNP



## itismethebee (Sep 11, 2017)

So on august 31 2017 I started a DNP cycle, 3 days later went from 250MG to 500MG-still going 
This is not something I have heard anyone talk about but the recovery time on DNP is ****ing INSANE.
I did full body workouts to the point where I couldn't move, woke up the second day like nothing had happened? 
This is absolutely confusing. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 11, 2017)

It'll catch up with you sooner or later. DNP is nasty shit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2017)

This is not a effect of dnp as far as I know.


----------



## snake (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm having a problem making the connection here but then I don't know everything.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 11, 2017)

Maybe you don't have DNP?


----------



## stonetag (Sep 12, 2017)

The plus side of DNP is what you don't use you can use it to kill those stubborn weeds that grow in the cracks of your driveway.


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 12, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Maybe you don't have DNP?


I just dropped from 200 to 190.6 august 31st, I think I got DNP


----------

